# Just To Much Teeth Fishing Today!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Barracudas, Sharks & Moray Eels! Oh My!

With my truck down i haven't fished for awhile. Today i had the chance to go Spin-Casting & Chunking Baits using Bait Bags. I first tried a new prototype grub from Completely Hooked Lures today, the "HÄ«nÄlea" on my Okuma T40X rod & Shimano Stradic 3K spinner. This grub mimics the color of the Saddle Wrasse. On my 5th cast spin-casting i had a Barracuda tear into the grub almost destroying it all the while avoiding the hook. I only had 1 more proto-grub but decided not to use it because i only had the 2 prototypes, and with a hungry cuda around i wasn't going to waste it.

So i broke out my Daiwa 13'3" Ballistic with a Shimano Ultegra 10K for chunking whole frozen shrimp using Big Vic's Bait Netting to form bait bags. After a hour passed the rig took off for 5 fast seconds. A powerful hit that looked like someone was hanging on the rod's tip! Then it seemingly let go. I reeled it in to discover a mutilated bait bag that was shredded. I deduced it must've been s large shark as this area is famous for large females giving birth to their pups there. For years i've used these bait bags but never seen a bag shredded this badly, it was falling apart in my fingers.

This day ended badly with no more strikes. I just felt blessed to be out on such a beautiful day. When i walked out on the flats to reel my line in i felt something soft on my toes. I looked down to see a large Greenhead Moray Eel just swimming over my toes. At least he came back to get his picture taken & i never moved since it appeared non-aggressive in nature.

Some days you catch, other days you just enjoy the view. Just wanted to share my day. Thanks.


----------

